# Animated Grave Digger



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

My latest prop! An Animated Grave Digger! I got inspired by the haunted shovel prop and decided to take it a bit further. I still have a few things to button up on


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

Great effect and you say you built it in an hour! Wow... congrats!


----------



## mikkojay (Sep 15, 2014)

That is awesome- nice one!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Simple and very effective!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

Nice. Are you planning on leaving the skeleton bare or clothing it? (btw I'm a huge fan of your video opening)


----------



## Mav9709 (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice job! Now I want one for my cemetery.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This would be perfect for our cemetery - some mulch around the base to hide the mechanism, a little clothing to hide the upright the skellie is attached to, and he's set to go.


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Very nice!!!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Now you just need a little skeleton dog to go with it.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent prop!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

tjc67 said:


> Nice. Are you planning on leaving the skeleton bare or clothing it? (btw I'm a huge fan of your video opening)


Haha thanks! I will most likely leave him bare so you can get a good view of his movement!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

heresjohnny said:


> Now you just need a little skeleton dog to go with it.


Its funny you said that! I have the backhalf of the skeleton dog I used for my animate dog last year and thought it would be funny to bury it with its butt in the air and make it look like this guy was trying to dig it out of the ground!


----------



## Lightman (Aug 25, 2014)

BIGANT said:


> Its funny you said that! I have the backhalf of the skeleton dog I used for my animate dog last year and thought it would be funny to bury it with its butt in the air and make it look like this guy was trying to dig it out of the ground!


 ...and have the doggy's butt wiggling along with tail!

Hah! You are on to something here....


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I like it, very nice effect.


----------



## forevermy3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooo... me like that!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like him! He would be perfect in my haunt. Just sayin'.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well I have a rusty shovel and a cheap skeleton but I would never be able to pull off your super cool prop!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 13, 2010)

Hairazor said:


> Well I have a rusty shovel and a cheap skeleton but I would never be able to pull off your super cool prop!


Its a pretty simple mechanism I would say give it a try! Get a wiper motor and mess around with it it always fun to see what you can come up with!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Just curious, what volt/amp power source did you use to get that nice, slow motion on the shovel?


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

That turned out really nice! I saw some of the haunted shovels but your addition knocked it out of the park!!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

I love it!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Very nice...love the action! Now make another skelly trying to claw out while this one tries to bury him!!!


----------



## House of Darkness (Oct 23, 2015)

Awwwwesome! Great build! :jol:


----------

